# Info par produktiem >  Kondensatori mocim

## Jurisbrakis

Sveiki!
Vai kāds varētu pateikt, kur dabūt vai ar ko var aizvietot kondensatoru IŽ Jupiter 3 6V aizdedzes sistēmai.
Tikai neiesakiet zaļu kartupeli - ar to ilgi neies!    ::  
Tur virsū stāv kautkādi 0.22 mF krievinieki +/-20%, 400V. Marka sākas ar krievu B un tad 2burtus neatceros un tad -2 (Бxx-2)

----------


## Neatkarīgais

da pilnigi vienalga ka tik nepolārais (tāds kam nav noteikts + un - )
pats vsp jau pateici kadu tev vajag 0,22 mf (musdienaas apziimee ar uF ) un 400v...
isak sakot ej uz kadu tev tuvāko elektronikas veikalu un saki ka tev vajag taadu, vai vel labak paņem veco lidzi. bet tieši močiem zinu 100% ka ir centrāltirgū pie rez. daļām maksā zem 2ls.
un protams arii latgaliitee  ::

----------


## Jurisbrakis

paldies par atbildi. Bet varbūt ir arī kādas tuvākas vietas Jēkabilij?

----------


## Texx

Negribi braukt uz Rīgu, tad pasūti pa pastu tās detaļas no kāds elektronikas komponenšu izplatītāja. Pirms tam vari sazvanīties, un aprunāties, kādu tieši kondensatoru tev vajag pēc izmēriem u.t.t, lai zini ko pasūtīt.

----------

